# New House/New System



## mcmcomput (Nov 22, 2009)

I just bought a new house and am gearing up for a new setup. 

*Old House*...The old house I did approx 10 years ago and used Boston Acoustic for all the in walls in the rooms and in the theater room I had paradiam for all speakers with the exception of my Velodyne sub. I also have a Kenwood receiver.

*New House*... I have been out of the game for 10 years, but want to keep it somewhat simple. The main area down stairs is quite open with a kitchen/den then a nice size hall way with a stone floor and a open dinning/living room. All ceilings are approx 12-14 ft and the rooms all have carpet, with exception of kitchen & hallway. I'd like to go for a more hidden look and minimize speakers that are visible. I am thinking throughout the house I will have single speakers 2 or 3-way/stereo ceiling speakers in the living/dinning room and in the hall near front door have a ceiling mounted sub. I want the sound in the main areas to be full so I was thinking one or two RL-p15s in two boxes in the ceiling in two areas. One being in the middle of the den and the other in the hall near the front door between the two open rooms. On a simpler side, using something like the JBL Control 19CS or other already made solutions is my second option. I am guess very few if anyone here would have a premade solution, but thought I'd ask. I am not looking to make my house a dance hall, but do like to have a strong full sound as I plan to host frequent get togethers.

That's my main focus currently. Short recommendations on controls or other cool gadgets


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Mike, welcome to HomeTheaterShack. It looks like you have a pretty good plan of action for what you want to do. I can understand that having the least visual impact is the goal of many in their sound systems. The trick is to find full bodied sound when enclosures are minimized.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

